# R34 GTR Vspec engine undertray



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello and merry xmas

As above, looking for new or used in good shape r34 gtr vspec engine undertray

Pics:
















May be interested in the front lower diffuser, but i need the engine undertray too to attach to the diffuser

Im from Spain
Cheers


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

OEM Nissan Front Under Cover for Rear Side - BNR34 V Spec #663101077


Compatibility: SKYLINE GT-R BNR34 V Spec, V-Spce II Brand: Nissan Manufacturer Part#::75880-AA410 Stock#:663101077




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

matty32 said:


> OEM Nissan Front Under Cover for Rear Side - BNR34 V Spec #663101077
> 
> 
> Compatibility: SKYLINE GT-R BNR34 V Spec, V-Spce II Brand: Nissan Manufacturer Part#::75880-AA410 Stock#:663101077
> ...



You are right matt, will be a pleasure tu buy parts from TK as they have too many parts

But the costs of shipping, the big delay, and the extra custom taxes throw me back and make me looking inside UE first, i just buy on Japan when i dont got any other choice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No problem 

this Part has always been expensive for r34

even 10 years ago

sadly shipping and tax is on top but it’s an option

not sure you will find inside the EU


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

matty32 said:


> No problem
> 
> this Part has always been expensive for r34
> 
> ...


Yeah, you are right, atleast is an option but i have to check ue market first though the part will be expensive than buying in Japan i avoid the shipping, the big delay and the taxes

Send me PM when you got some cool parts as you normally sell, i would be interested 🤭


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No problem 

i don’t have any cool parts I’m selling right now, I sold lots over the summer =-)


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right one, but take a look









Nissan Skyline R34 GTR undertray and service hatch, rare discontiuned item! BNR3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nissan Skyline R34 GTR undertray and service hatch, rare discontiuned item! BNR3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

bhp said:


> Not sure if this is the right one, but take a look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is, but already contacted him and he said its sold outside ebay...


----------

